# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Verslaafd raken aan anti depressiva

## Petra717

Kun je verslaafd raken aan anti depressiva? 

Ik slik nu sinds kort anti depressiva, ik heb hier heel lang mee gewacht om dat ik bang was er te lang aan vast te komen zitten. 
Ik slik het nu 3 weken, maar sinds vorige week valt het mij op dat ik niet zonder kan. Ik neem nu ook buiten weten van mijn arts 1x tot 2x per dag de dubbele voorgeschreven hoeveelheid:S (ik moet 3x daags 1 tablet slikken). 
Normaal gesproken ben iemand die medicijnen zoveel mogelijk vermijd en ze ook wel eens niet slik, ook al heb ik ze gekregen op recept. Ik heb iets tegen medicatie... maar ondertussen week ik dat mijn lichaam niet zonder kan... 
maar nu met deze anti depressiva, ik krijg ook zonder problemen een nieuw recept mee? ik hoefde niet eens op bezoek te komen, een mailtje was genoeg. is dit niet wat vreemd? 
Kan dit niet bij meer mensen een verslaving versterken/opwekken... 
Medicatie op recept hoor je toch niet zomaar mee te krijgen? 
of ben ik hier degene die het fout ziet? 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## becky

hoi,

Ik neem nu ook al een maand anti-depressiva ( trazolan) in. Sommige zeggen dat je er verslaafd aan kan geraken, anderen dan weer niet. Ik denk dat het afhangt van welke anti-depressiva je juist neemt. Wel is het zo dat je lichaam went aan die stof en wanneer je het niet meer neemt, je ontwenningsverschijnselen kunt krijgen. Het zou natuurlijk ook kunnen dat je je beter voelt en hierdoor een dubbele dosis neemt uit schrik dat het misschien anders niet zou helpen of dat je je niet meer slecht wilt voelen, maar dat weet ik natuurlijk niet. Ik denk dat je het best eens zou bespreken met je dokter dat je nu een dubbele dosis neemt. Maar dit beslis jij natuurlijk zelf.
Ik vind het vreemd dat je gewoon een mailtje moet schrijven en je direct een recept krijgt. Ik moest eerst terug naar mijn dokter om te bespreken of het hielp en hoe ik mij voelde en pas dan kreeg ik terug een recept.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> hoi,
> 
> Ik neem nu ook al een maand anti-depressiva ( trazolan) in. Sommige zeggen dat je er verslaafd aan kan geraken, anderen dan weer niet. Ik denk dat het afhangt van welke anti-depressiva je juist neemt. Wel is het zo dat je lichaam went aan die stof en wanneer je het niet meer neemt, je ontwenningsverschijnselen kunt krijgen. Het zou natuurlijk ook kunnen dat je je beter voelt en hierdoor een dubbele dosis neemt uit schrik dat het misschien anders niet zou helpen of dat je je niet meer slecht wilt voelen, maar dat weet ik natuurlijk niet. Ik denk dat je het best eens zou bespreken met je dokter dat je nu een dubbele dosis neemt. Maar dit beslis jij natuurlijk zelf.
> Ik vind het vreemd dat je gewoon een mailtje moet schrijven en je direct een recept krijgt. Ik moest eerst terug naar mijn dokter om te bespreken of het hielp en hoe ik mij voelde en pas dan kreeg ik terug een recept.
> 
> groetjes
> becky


@ Becky, 

Voor het eerste recept was al een mailtje genoeg.... Ik zal de mail hieronder even neer zetten: 

_Deze vraag zou ik graag willen richten aan Dr. D....(ik wil liever de naam niet noemen), aangezien hij mij huisarts is.

De rechtzaak van mijn vader, bezorgd mij op het moment veel stress. Ik
zie er als een berg tegen op en mijn concentratie is hiermee rond het
vriespunt.
Zou u mij iets kalmerends kunnen voorschrijven, zodat ik me wat rustiger
en sterker kan voelen?_

Ik wou het zelf eerst niet maar mijn metrix op school leek het wel nodig, dus vandaar dat ik het toch aanvroeg. Dat dit zo gemakkelijk ging had ik niet verwacht en vind het nog steeds vreemd. Mijn metrix kent mijn huisarts niet, dus ze kunnen onderling ook geen onderling contact hebben gehad... 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## becky

Ook al kent je huisarts je metrix ( ik ken dit eigenlijk niet) dan mag hij nog je situatie niet bespreken of hij schendt zijn beroepsgeheim. Het blijft zowiezo vreemd dat hij het je zo gemakkelijk heeft gegeven. Maar ik denk dat het belangrijk is dat je geholpen bent met die anti-depressiva. Maar als je er echt mee zit, kun je het misschien beter eens bespreken met je dokter dat je het raar vindt dat je het zomaar mee hebt gekregen en misschien vragen hoe dit komt.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> Ook al kent je huisarts je metrix ( ik ken dit eigenlijk niet) dan mag hij nog je situatie niet bespreken of hij schendt zijn beroepsgeheim. Het blijft zowiezo vreemd dat hij het je zo gemakkelijk heeft gegeven. Maar ik denk dat het belangrijk is dat je geholpen bent met die anti-depressiva. Maar als je er echt mee zit, kun je het misschien beter eens bespreken met je dokter dat je het raar vindt dat je het zomaar mee hebt gekregen en misschien vragen hoe dit komt.
> 
> groetjes
> becky


Heb dit aangegeven... maar no reaction....
heb het idee/gevoel dat hij dit ontwijkt....

----------


## Petra717

metrix is een ander wordt voor mentor

----------


## becky

Het zou goed kunnen dat hij dit ontwijkt omdat hij weet dat hij dit eigenlijk niet zomaar mag geven. En dat hij misschien denkt hoe minder uitleg ik geef, hoe minder ze mij achteraf misschien kunnen doen. Want hij kan hier eigenlijk wel mee in de problemen komen als het uitkomt dat hij zo gemakkelijk een recept geeft. Want moest het minder gevaarlijk zijn anti-depressiva zouden ze het verkopen zonder voorschrift van de dokter.

----------


## Petra717

ja maar, 
wat bereik ik hiermee? 
ik zit nu nog meer te dubben en na de afgelopen 2 dagen van school helemaal!....
I just Don't know what to do.... 
Ik moet mijn verhaal kwijt... maar huisart geeft no reaction... op school, moet ik wachten op.... en ik wil gewoon weten waar ik aan toe ben:S

----------


## becky

Ik ben blij dat je er niet boos om bent. Uhm kzal een stukske vertellen. Ik ben ong al 2 jaar depressief. Niemand die dit weet buiten een paar mensen. Het is vooral tot uiting gekomen doordat ik er 2 keer niet door was voor men A1, waardoor men zelfvertrouwen nog meer daalde. Ik voelde mij echt dom. Ik doe nu A2 maar heb het nog niet echt verwerkt dat ik er niet door was ( er zijn ook nog andere zaken, ma die zeg ik op dit moment liever nog niet) Tijdens het laatste jaar van A1 ben ik via een lk terecht gekomen bij iemand van sovoarte. En uiteindelijk heeft zij mij de " keuze" gegeven om ofwel direct bij een psycholoog te gaan ofwel ging ze men ouders bellen en alles vertellen. Dus heb ik " gekozen" voor de psycholoog. Ik ben daar uiteindelijk 3 keer bijgegaan. Ik vond dat het echt chantage was. En zodra ik wist dat ik er niet door was, heb ik gezegd tegen die psycholoog dat alles in orde was en die geloofde mij ook. Ik denk dat ik nu ong een maand geleden bij men dokter ben gegaan en het verteld hebt, en ik heb dan die anti-depressiva voorgeschreven gekregen. Het slapen is nu al wat beter, daaarvoor was het 1-4u slaap per nacht. Ik heb nu ook een lk op die school van a2 waar ik mee kan praten en die redelijk wa weet. Ik mag haar altijd mailen of bellen als het echt niet meer gaat. Ik mail haar soms wel, maar bellen zie ik niet echt zitten omdat ik zo een gevoel heb dat ik haar dan lastig val. Da is het zo een beetje wat ik tot nu toe wil vertellen

groetjes
becky

----------


## Agnes574

Petra717 en Becky
Ik herken héél veel in jullie verhalen!!
Ik wens jullie dan beide ook héééééél veel sterkte met het te boven komen van jullie problemen!!!!! 
Wat betreft anti-depressiva...
Tegenwoordig zijn er een aantal nieuwe producten op de markt gekomen die heel goed kunnen werken mits ze geschikt zijn voor je..
Ikzelf neem noodgedwongen al ruim 8 jaar anti-depressiva en ik heb ze denk ik wel al ver allemaal voorgeschreven gekregen..waarom?
omdat het enorm moeilijk is om het juiste middel te vinden dat het best bij je past..en dan heb ik het niet alleen over de werking,maar ook over de bijwerkingen!!
van de één werd ik een zombie,van de ander viel ik teveel af of kwam ik enorm aan,etc,etc...
de klassieke anti-depressiva hebben de meeste bijwerkingen,de nieuwe zijn veel beter en worden hier in Belgie dan ook meer voorgeschreven als de klassieke.
Becky,ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik een beetje schrok toen ik las dat je trazolan neemt...hopelijk ben jij er goed mee,maar voor mij was die een verschrikking! Gelukkig reageert niet iedereen hetzelfde op hetzelfde product!
Over verslaving :Stick Out Tongue: as op met alles wat eindigt op 'pam',zoals lorazepam,lormethazepam,bromazepam etc,want die geven gewenningsverschijnselen!!!
anti-depressiva wordt in de meeste gevallen voorgeschreven voor minimaal 6 maanden;meestal langer,omdat als het medicijn aanslaat je niet zomaar mag stoppen omdat je klachten dan kunnen terugkomen!!
Als je anti-depressiva neemt hou je dan aan de voorgeschreven dosis of bespreek het anders zéker met je huisarts...zelf expirimenteren of opvoeren kan héél gevaarlijk zijn en zelfs averechts werken!!!
Ik neem nu al een hele tijd sipralexa 10mg als depressiva(een vrij lichte,maar daar heb ik zelf om gevraagd) en indien ik echt iets kalmerends nodig heb als ik enorm veel stress heb of opgejaagd loop neem ik een tranxene 50mg,=rustgever,vrij zware(enkel indien nodig!!) en als laatste neem ik(ook enkel indien écht nodig!!)als ik al een paar nachten niet,nauwelijks of heel slecht geslapen heb,een dominal 40mg(slaappil)!
Als je je anti-depressiva neemt zoals voorgeschreven en er na overleg met je arts mee kan/wil stoppen,bouw je dat heel geleidelijk af,je arts weet daar alles van,en dan hoef je zeker niet bang te zijn dat het verslavend werkt;ik spreek uit ervaring!!!
Als je meer wilt weten over anti-depressiva en zijn werking,kijk dan op internet:tik anti-depressiva in en je komt een zee van informatie tegen!!
Petra717;als ik jou was nam ik een andere dokter:een dokter die je zonder iets te vragen anti-depressiva voorschrijft???? Is mijn mening maar...niet boos zijn hoor!?!
Grtjs en sterkte,Agnes574

----------


## Petra717

> Petra717 en Becky
> Ik herken héél veel in jullie verhalen!!
> Ik wens jullie dan beide ook héééééél veel sterkte met het te boven komen van jullie problemen!!!!! 
> Wat betreft anti-depressiva...
> Tegenwoordig zijn er een aantal nieuwe producten op de markt gekomen die heel goed kunnen werken mits ze geschikt zijn voor je..
> Ikzelf neem noodgedwongen al ruim 8 jaar anti-depressiva en ik heb ze denk ik wel al ver allemaal voorgeschreven gekregen..waarom?
> omdat het enorm moeilijk is om het juiste middel te vinden dat het best bij je past..en dan heb ik het niet alleen over de werking,maar ook over de bijwerkingen!!
> van de één werd ik een zombie,van de ander viel ik teveel af of kwam ik enorm aan,etc,etc...
> de klassieke anti-depressiva hebben de meeste bijwerkingen,de nieuwe zijn veel beter en worden hier in Belgie dan ook meer voorgeschreven als de klassieke.
> ...


Nou Agnes, 
Dan ben ik blij dat ik gestopt ben met me anti-depressiva... eindigde nml op 'pam'! Ik heb ook even veel op het i-net gesurfd.. 
En ik ben niet boos om je reactie, maar ik ben al 2 jaar opzoek naar een andere huisarts (sinds ik bij deze, noodgedwongen zit), maar ze nemen allemaal geen nieuwe patienten meer aan hier:S

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## becky

agnes 574

Qua bijwerkingen heb ik last van slaperigheid overdag, concentratieproblemen en zelfmoordgedachten. Maar voor ik met die trazolan begon had ik ook al zelfmoordgedachten dus weet ik niet goed of het nu door die trazolan komt of niet. De concentratieproblemen zijn vooral lastig omdat ik nog naar school ga en ook stage moet doen. Ik heb hierdoor nu ook meer moeite om te leren. De slaperigheid tja ik had het daarvoor ook al doordat ik bijna niet sliep. Dus de meeste dingen ben ik eigenlijk al gewoon geworden.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Agnes574

> agnes 574
> 
> Qua bijwerkingen heb ik last van slaperigheid overdag, concentratieproblemen en zelfmoordgedachten. Maar voor ik met die trazolan begon had ik ook al zelfmoordgedachten dus weet ik niet goed of het nu door die trazolan komt of niet. De concentratieproblemen zijn vooral lastig omdat ik nog naar school ga en ook stage moet doen. Ik heb hierdoor nu ook meer moeite om te leren. De slaperigheid tja ik had het daarvoor ook al doordat ik bijna niet sliep. Dus de meeste dingen ben ik eigenlijk al gewoon geworden.
> 
> groetjes
> becky


heb je dit gemeld aan je arts,die bijwerkingen?
Hij of zij kan,in overleg met jou natuurlijk,proberen om iets anders dan Trazolan te nemen waarbij je niet zoveel last hebt van die vervelende bijwerkingen(ik herken je bijwerkingen...ik had nog zoveel andere ook...)
Ik stuitte eerst bij mijn arts op;dit werkt voor u en niets anders...maar het gaat om mijn gezondheid en ik ben gewoon blijven bellen en zeuren,totdat mijn arts wel moest!!!
Nu,met die sipralexa voel ik me goed...heb een tijdje Zoloft 50/Serlain gebruikt en was qua werking eigenlijk wel beter(is zwaarder ook),maar ik was dat 'uitgeprobeer' door een,naar mijn mening;domme,ongeinteresseerde,onwetende psychiater zo beu dat ik terug ben gegaan naar mijn 'oude,vertrouwde' combinatie!!
Ik wens je enorm veel sterkte en succes met je studie!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> Nou Agnes, 
> Dan ben ik blij dat ik gestopt ben met me anti-depressiva... eindigde nml op 'pam'! Ik heb ook even veel op het i-net gesurfd.. 
> En ik ben niet boos om je reactie, maar ik ben al 2 jaar opzoek naar een andere huisarts (sinds ik bij deze, noodgedwongen zit), maar ze nemen allemaal geen nieuwe patienten meer aan hier:S
> 
> Liefs, 
> Petra


lieve Petra,
wat is dat belachelijk zeg;dat je geen andere huisarts kunt vinden...die mensen zijn er toch juist om mensen te helpen???
Ze hebben toch voor dat beroep gekozen omdat ze anderen willen helpen???
Ik kan dat echt niet begrijpen...is dat in Nederland of Belgie?
Ik ben Nederlandse(nu ja,van zeeuws-vlaanderen...ook wel reserve-belg genoemd..) en daar,in Nederland,had ik ook altijd last met mijn huisarts;maar gelukkig had dat dorp een huisartsenpraktijk met meerdere artsen,dus maakte ik altijd een afspraak met degene die mij het meeste lag.
Hier in Belgie,waar ik toch al 10 jaar woon,mag je zelf je huisarts kiezen en ik ga nog steeds naar mijn huisarts in Wachtebeke,terwijl ik nu al zeker 4jaar verhuisd ben en er nu 40 minuten voor moet rijden:maar ze is het dubbel en dwars waard;ze luistert,is begripvol,geeft ook ongezouten haar mening indien nodig,maar neemt tijd en doet moeite om me zo goed mogelijk te helpen!
Alléé,onbegrijpelijk voor mij dat je niet bij een andere huisarts terecht kunt;ik vind dat écht héél erg.... :Confused:  
Hopelijk voel je je al beter(oorontsteking) en nogmaals:VEEL STERKTE!!!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## becky

agnes

Ik heb dit nog niet gezegd tegen mijn arts. Ik ben eigenlijk al blij dat ik nu tamelijk rap inslaap en ik minder wakker wordt. Voor men depressie helpt het totaal niet. Zo voel ik het toch aan. Dus als het tegen de vakantie nog niet verbeterd is zal ik wel eens naar men arts gaan. Over die bijwerkingen, tja ik had dit ook al allemaal voor ik met die trazolan begon, dus ik ben dit al wat gewend geraakt. Ik had dit al allemaal een jaar of langer denk ik voor ik naar men arts ging. Ik heb er mee leren leven, niet omdat ik het wil, maar omdat het niet anders gaat. Vooral als bijna niemand uit men omgeving ervan weet en ik het dus constant verstop. 
Ik ben blij voor je dat je je nu goed voelt met die sipralexa.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Becky,
hoe lang ben je al bezig met die Trazolan?
Want het duurt toch minimaal 6 weken eer je daar echt het effect pas van voelt...
Succes ermee en denk aan jezelf;jij gaat voor alles en je gezondheid ook!!
Wish you all the best,liefs Agnes

----------


## becky

dit is de 6de week dat ik het nu gebruik. En ik voel nu nog niets van verschil. groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> lieve Petra,
> wat is dat belachelijk zeg;dat je geen andere huisarts kunt vinden...die mensen zijn er toch juist om mensen te helpen???
> Ze hebben toch voor dat beroep gekozen omdat ze anderen willen helpen???
> Ik kan dat echt niet begrijpen...is dat in Nederland of Belgie?
> Ik ben Nederlandse(nu ja,van zeeuws-vlaanderen...ook wel reserve-belg genoemd..) en daar,in Nederland,had ik ook altijd last met mijn huisarts;maar gelukkig had dat dorp een huisartsenpraktijk met meerdere artsen,dus maakte ik altijd een afspraak met degene die mij het meeste lag.
> Hier in Belgie,waar ik toch al 10 jaar woon,mag je zelf je huisarts kiezen en ik ga nog steeds naar mijn huisarts in Wachtebeke,terwijl ik nu al zeker 4jaar verhuisd ben en er nu 40 minuten voor moet rijden:maar ze is het dubbel en dwars waard;ze luistert,is begripvol,geeft ook ongezouten haar mening indien nodig,maar neemt tijd en doet moeite om me zo goed mogelijk te helpen!
> Alléé,onbegrijpelijk voor mij dat je niet bij een andere huisarts terecht kunt;ik vind dat écht héél erg.... 
> Hopelijk voel je je al beter(oorontsteking) en nogmaals:VEEL STERKTE!!!!
> grtjs Agnes


Lieve Agnes, 

Heel erg bedankt voor je reactie! 
Super fijn om te horen dat je zo'n fijne huisarts hebt! Dat is zeker belangrijk!
Zo zal ik ook bij mijn KNO-arts blijven als ik straks naar de andere kant van het land ga verhuizen (i.v.m. studie), maar das pas over 1,5 jaar... :Smile: 
Het gevoel van vertrouwen vind ik erg belangrijk bij een arts!!!

Mijn oorontsteking zit er weer min of meer op, mag sinds gister weer naar school van KNO :Smile: )

Wat betreft mijn huisarts... Ik woon in NL en zit ook aangesloten bij een huisartsen praktijk, maar deze huisartsen liggen me allemaal neit echt, 1 persoon wel, maar die is geen huisarts. Ik wil heel graag naar de huisarts verder op in die straat, maar die heeft al te veel patienten dus, neemt geen nieuwe meer aan. Maarjah wat doe je eraan... 

Ik heb met mijn huisarts gesproken over de anti-depressiva. Hij vond het heel goed dat ik was gestopt, aangezien de bijwerkingen en vroeg nu pas echt meer... maar ik liet niets los. 
(Het voelt voor mij gewoon niet vertrouwd, waarom ik weet het niet, puur het gevoel...) Ik heb gezegd dat ik niets meer wil en beter af ben zonder. 
Hij vond dit goed, maar vond wel dat ik moest aangeven waarneer nodig. Dat we dan andere middelen moeten zoeken. Omdat ik blijkbaar al gewenningsverschijnselen had:S! En het mijn andere gezondheidsproblemen verergerd!... Maar voorlopig hoef k het echt niet! 

Nog maals heel erg bedankt voor je reactie!!!!!
Toodles, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

Heey Becky, 
Wat fijn om iets van je te horen? 
Hoe gaat het nu met jouw? heb je al gesproken met je huisarts over je bijwerkingen? en merk je inmiddels al verschil?
Hoest nu met de concentratie? 

Antwoord op jouw vragen, maandag a.s. heb ik een gesprek met 1 van de 3, ik verwacht er niet veel van. Ik heb nog wel even gesproken met me leerlingenbegeleidster, maar jah het kwam erop neer dat ik de 1 contactpersoon te letterlijk nam en het aan mij lag. Ze weten dat ik nu weer naar school mag, waarneer ik er niet ben en dat het grootste struikelblok is afgesloten (de rechtzaak). Meer krijgen ze ook niet van mij te horen, heb mijn masker weer helemaal op. Het vertrouwen is er niet, dus ook niet het nut om te praten.
Zeker nu bekend is geworden dat er nog meer gedonder is binnen de school... 
Ik trek me hier weinig van aan en probeer het zo prettig mogelijk te maken en de goede dingen in de school te zien (wat wel steeds moeilijker wordt aangezien er nu ookal openlijk wordt over besproken en ons wordt gevraagd naar oplossingen).

Ondertussen houd mijn docent Engels mij in de gaten :Smile: ... Maar afgelopen woensdag hield ik ook bij haar mij masker even op. Ze had dit wel door en gaf dat ook aan (indirect). Dit deed mij goed, maar wrom kon ik het niet aannemen? 

Ik moet je zeggen zonder de anti-depressiva, gaat het wel beter. Heb wel even ontwenningsverschijnselen gehad, maar nu gaat het een stuk beter dan met... Ik ben er nu al 2 weken geleden mee gestopt en heb het 2,5 week gebruikt (niet dagelijks). Misschien zou het goed zijn om het wel te slikken (dan wel een ander), maar ik wil het niet. 
Dit omdat ik medicatie zoveel mogelijk vermijd, ik krijg al genoeg medicatie en het vertrouwen in mijn huisarts er niet is, ik zou mijn verhaal niet bij hem kunnen doen. 

eumm volgens mij heb ik je antwoorden nu beantwoord...

Hoop snel iets van je te horen! 
tot snel! 
Groetjes petra

ps in de rubriek geestelijke gezondheid staat wat meer info, wat erin me koppie omgaat...

----------


## becky

hey petra,

Met mij gaat het wel, allé ik weet het eigenlijk niet zo goed. Ik heb nog niet gesproken met mijn huisarts over de bijwerkingen. Ik ga nog afwachten tot na de vakantie. Dan heb ik het 9 weken genomen en dan kan hij beslissen of ik beter iets anders neem of niet. Voor het slapen werkt het, wel heb ik zo af en toe eens een nacht dat ik heel erg slecht slaap, maar de meeste nachten slaap ik wel door en slaap ik ook redelijk snel in. Wat ik daarvoor niet kon. Ik heb nog altijd dezelfde bijwerkingen. Ik heb nu gedaan met mijn 3 weken stage en mijn evaluatie is goed. Maar ik voel mij niet echt blij of gelukkig terwijl ik dat eigenlijk wel moet zijn. Ik voel niet echt iets. Dus misschien is dit ook wel een bijwerking. Ik zou het totaal niet weten. Ik neem nu nog steeds 100 mg elke avond. Soms heb ik wel zoiets van moet ik dit nu echt nemen, maar als ik ermee zou stoppen zou ik wel last krijgen van ontwenningsverschijnselen doordat ik het al 7 weken elke dag neem. Dusja, ik denk dat ik meer zo denk omdat ik qua depressie nog geen verschil zie en ik het nut er dus niet echt goed van inzie en ook denk van ik zal wel kunnen slapen zonder die trazolan ook. 

Misschien kon je het niet aannemen doordat je het gevoel had dat de muren rondom je wat doorbroken zijn door die docent en ze ziet hoe je je werkelijk voelt, terwijl je het voor iedereen wil verborgen houden. Ik weet het niet zeker é. 

Ik vind het normaal dat je niet meer dan dat wil vertellen. Als je iemand niet vertrouwt ga je zowiezo al niets persoonlijk vertellen. Bij mij is dit ook zo en als ze dan mij willen helpen, ga ik die meestal niet aanvaarden, gewoon omdat ik ze niet vertrouw en niet weet welke bedoeling er achter zit en wat ze met de informatie zouden doen die ik vertel. Of ze het voor hen zouden houden of zouden doorvertellen aan anderen.

Ik ben wel blij dat het vakantie is, want ik ben echt doodop en ben zo moe dat ik wel de hele tijd zou kunnen slapen.

ik denk dat ik op al je vragen heb beantwoord

groetjes
becky

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Becky,laat aub de moed niet zakken!!!
Je schrijft nu zo triest en depressief(of heb ik het mis??),ik heb dat ook lange tijd gehad,maar echt waar;je moet blijven vechten meid!!!
En niet naar de dokter gaan met het gevoel:we zien wel...nee,zorg dat je een 'spiek'briefje bij hebt en laat jezelf horen;het gaat om jou,om niemand anders!!! Ik heb ook op mijn strepen moeten staan bij mijn huisarts(zij wilde in eerste instantie niets anders geven als anti-depressiva....nee:het ging hier om mij en ik ben net zo lang blijven praten en uitleggen hoe ik me voelde,tot ze het eindelijk begreep en me iets kalmerends(indien nodig) en iets om te slapen(indien nodig)voorschreef....
Nu heb ik met haar een zeer goede verstandhouding,ze weet alles van me en kent me ondertussen door en door en zo weet ze ook hoe ze mij het beste kan helpen.....
Dus;hou moed,veel sterkte en please;kop op!!!!
liefs Ag Xx

----------


## becky

> Goed van je dat je volgende week toch gaat! en idd je bent het verplicht aan jezelf! 
> Niet alle anti-depressiva werken bij iedereen, soms moet je gewoon een aantal uitproberen voordat je een werkende te pakken hebt, dus gef neit op! je hebt goed aan gedaan om het te melden bij je arts!
> Wat lijkt jouw dan wel iets? Hoe denk jij zelf verder te komen? Hoe denk jij je verhaal kwijt te kunnen? 
> 
> Weltrusten voor nu en sterkte!
> Petra


Weet niet wat ik eigenlijk wil? Het liefst wil ik alles vergeten en gewoon verdringen en er niet over moeten praten, maar ik weet dat dit toch niet houdbaar is voor heel men leven dusja. Kweet het gewoon allemaal niet meer.

becky

----------


## becky

> Lieve Becky,laat aub de moed niet zakken!!!
> Je schrijft nu zo triest en depressief(of heb ik het mis??),ik heb dat ook lange tijd gehad,maar echt waar;je moet blijven vechten meid!!!
> En niet naar de dokter gaan met het gevoel:we zien wel...nee,zorg dat je een 'spiek'briefje bij hebt en laat jezelf horen;het gaat om jou,om niemand anders!!! Ik heb ook op mijn strepen moeten staan bij mijn huisarts(zij wilde in eerste instantie niets anders geven als anti-depressiva....nee:het ging hier om mij en ik ben net zo lang blijven praten en uitleggen hoe ik me voelde,tot ze het eindelijk begreep en me iets kalmerends(indien nodig) en iets om te slapen(indien nodig)voorschreef....
> Nu heb ik met haar een zeer goede verstandhouding,ze weet alles van me en kent me ondertussen door en door en zo weet ze ook hoe ze mij het beste kan helpen.....
> Dus;hou moed,veel sterkte en please;kop op!!!!
> liefs Ag Xx


Nee je hebt het niet mis. Heb het gevoel dat ik steeds depressiever word ondanks die trazolan. En van dat briefje ik praat zowiezo al niet graag over mijn gevoelens of wat ik denk. Het was al een hele opgave om het de vorige keer te zeggen aan men dr. 

becky

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Becky,
met dat briefje bedoel ik al je klachten erop zetten...niet noodzakelijk je gevoelens of wat er in je hoofd omgaat...je kunt het ook heel globaal omschrijven zonder persoonlijke dingen te vermelden!!
Hou moed en héél veel sterkte!!!!
liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

> Weet niet wat ik eigenlijk wil? Het liefst wil ik alles vergeten en gewoon verdringen en er niet over moeten praten, maar ik weet dat dit toch niet houdbaar is voor heel men leven dusja. Kweet het gewoon allemaal niet meer.
> 
> becky


 Luister naar je gevoel, volg dat! Gun je zelf een kans! een recht op een prettig bestaan, geef asjeblieft niet op! 
Het liefst zou ik mijn verhalen ook gewoon diep wegstoppen of nog beter ze weggooien zonder er over te praten... maar dat gaat niet en dat werkt niet...
Daar ga je aan onderdoor... als ik niet al zover ben... please laat het niet te ver gaan!
Misschien helpt het om een schrift te openen en daarin elke dag 3 positieven dingen van die dag op te schrijven. Hoeven geen grote dingen te zijn of heel gevoelig. Kan ook het mooie weer zijn of het kopje thee van een vriendin, het bezoekje van de buurvrouw, een telefoontje

En het gedicht de Uitnodiging... Geldt zeker ook voor jouw! als er iets wat je kwijt moet en wil... ik wil er voor je zijn, en meer hier!!

Toodles, 
Petra

----------


## becky

@ agnes: Ik vind het ook moeilijk om mijn klachten te zeggen tegen men dokter. Ik praat gewoon niet graag over alles dat met mij te maken heeft. Want als ik zeg van ik heb dit en dat door die depressie, stelt hij verder vragen en antwoord ik gewoon dat ik het niet weet. 

@petra: Ik weet niet goed wat mijn gevoel is. Weet wel dat ik het allemaal beu begin te worden om mij zo kl*te te voelen. En dat ik steeds dichter kom bij het punt om in te storten. Ik zal wel zien wat men dokter zegt volgende week als ik naar hem ga.

becky

----------


## Petra717

> @ agnes: Ik vind het ook moeilijk om mijn klachten te zeggen tegen men dokter. Ik praat gewoon niet graag over alles dat met mij te maken heeft. Want als ik zeg van ik heb dit en dat door die depressie, stelt hij verder vragen en antwoord ik gewoon dat ik het niet weet. 
> 
> @petra: Ik weet niet goed wat mijn gevoel is. Weet wel dat ik het allemaal beu begin te worden om mij zo kl*te te voelen. En dat ik steeds dichter kom bij het punt om in te storten. Ik zal wel zien wat men dokter zegt volgende week als ik naar hem ga.
> 
> becky


Liev Becky,
Wat goed dat je dat hier al neer zet! Dat je het beu begint te worden toont een beeld dat je voor jezelf opkomt, dat je verandering wilt en eraan wilt werken!! Goedzo! Alleen dan ben je er nog niet, jmmr genoeg. Probeer tegen je dokter eerlijk te zijn (vooral tegen jezelf) en vertel hem gewoon dat je het beu gebint te worden om je klote te voelen en dat de trazolan, niet aansloeg. bedenk wat jij denkt nodig te hebben en/of hoe jij verder hoopt/denkt te komen en/of hoe iemand anders jouw daarbij kan helpen... Zet jezelf op de eerste plaats!

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## becky

Ben dus vanaaf naar dokter geweest. Moet die trazolan verder blijven innemen en heb nu ook sipralexa 10 mg bijgekregen. En binnen een maand moet ik terug komen om te bespreken of het effect heeft of niet. Ik hoop dat het werkt, maar heb ook schrik dat ik ook nog eens bijwerkingen ga hebben van die sipralexa.

becky

----------


## becky

hoi petra,

Met mij gaat het eigenlijk niet goed. Heb nog geen effect van die sipralexa. Zou het zo graag opgeven, maar ik hou nog effe vol. Ben ook terug met am begonnen. Zou echt heel graag slapen. Moet deze week terug naar men dokter om te bespreken of ik het nu verder moet nemen of iets anders. Zie het dan wel. Zal wel een andere keer wat meer schrijven, want ben voor het moment echt op

becky

----------


## Agnes574

> hoi petra,
> 
> Met mij gaat het eigenlijk niet goed. Heb nog geen effect van die sipralexa. Zou het zo graag opgeven, maar ik hou nog effe vol. Ben ook terug met am begonnen. Zou echt heel graag slapen. Moet deze week terug naar men dokter om te bespreken of ik het nu verder moet nemen of iets anders. Zie het dan wel. Zal wel een andere keer wat meer schrijven, want ben voor het moment echt op
> 
> becky


Lieve Becky,
is al even geleden dat ik pc aangezet heb...
lees nu pas dat je die sipralexa hebt bijgekregen...daarvan ga je niets van bijwerkingen hebben hoor;het is namelijk één van de nieuwste en ik spreek uit ervaring(van mezelf en omgeving).
De meeste mensen zijn heel tevreden met die sipralexa(ik ook!),
maar die trazolan blijft me zorgen baren(omdat die bij mij zo slecht werkte en ik constant down liep toen ik die slikte).
Ik neem dominal40 om te kunnen slapen...
Ik wens je héél veel sterkte en succes!!!
Hou vol,liefs Ag

----------


## becky

hoi,

Ik voel mij nog altijd slecht. Van die sipralexa voel ik totaal nog niks. Ik moet die nu nog een maand verder nemen, en volgende maand moet ik dus terug gaan naar men dokter. Die trazolan moet ik ook nog verder nemen. Ik doe nog steeds am. Ik ben het nu al zo beu om medicatie te nemen. Ik hou het nog steeds vol, maar het wordt elke dag moeilijker en moeilijker. Ik kan het voorlopig nog steeds wegsteken voor iedereen, maar het kost mij zoveel energie en die is al zo goed als op. 

Sorry dat ik nog steeds geen beter nieuws kan schrijven, zou het graag willen, maar het is totaal niet zo.

becky

----------


## becky

Al een week verder en nog niks veranderd. Integendeel het wordt enkel erger en het gevoel om op te geven komt steeds dichterbij. Hoe lang ik het nog kan volhouden, weet ik niet. Waarom hou ik nog vol, het is gewoon zo moeilijk. Ik ben doodop, verlang zo naar rust, eindelijk rust. Ik zal het wel merken hoe lang ik nog kan blijven vechten. Degene die ervan weten zijn bezorgd over mij, dat wil ik niet, is ook niet nodig. Ik zal het wel redden, op welke manier het allemaal zal eindigen weet ik nog niet. Maar hoe ik nu denk, zal anderen heel veel verdriet aandoen. Maar ik hou nog wel effe vol, hoe moeilijk het ook is. Zal dit doen tot het echt niet meer gaat en ik instort. Wat niet meer zo veraf is.

Petra en agnes hoe is het met jullie?

Becky

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Becky, 

Vind heel jammer om te lezen dat het nog steeds niet beter met je gaat! Als ik het goed lees, gaat het alleen maar bergafwaarts?
Ik vroeg me een aantal dingentjes af:...

Hoe vaak kom je bij de huisarts, i.v.m de anti-depressiva? Als dit eens in de paar weken is, vind ik dit erg weinig! Laat hem of haar maar wekelijks een afspraak met je maken of licht hem/haar wekelijks in via de mail of telefoon, hoe de zaken ervoor staan. Zo kan hij/zij betere inschatting maken, wat goed voor je is! 
Heb je er wel eens over nagedacht om naast de anti-depressiva in therapie te gaan? Om zo ook de grond van de klacht aan te pakken? 
In hoeverre is weet je docente -waar je het goed mee kan vinden- van je gemoedtoestand op de hoogte? Misschien kan zij je opweg helpen naar een psychologe, je moet er natuurlijk zelf wel achter staan! 
Heb je wel eens gehoord, dat je zelf in het product (in dit geval de sipralexa) vertrouwen, wil het een kans van slagen hebben! 
Heb je wel eens van het positieve dingen boekje gehoord?

Ik wil je nog een aantal dingen zeggen! Zorg dat je voor jezelf opkomt! NIET gewoon doorgaat, totdat je instort! Je bent het waard meid!! JE KAN HET!!! Kom voor jezelf op, onderneem stappen, ookal zijn ze eng en/of moeilijk!
GEEF de MOED nu NIET OP! Je bent al zo ver gekomen meid! Er zijn zoveel die om je geven en er voor je willen zijn! Laat ze toe, geef ze een kans, om jouw te laten zien, hoe mooi en fijn de wereld kan zijn!!!! 

Hoe het mij gaat? 
Eummm heb het heel druk met van alles te regelen voor school, voel me d'r niet echt thuis meer. Het examen komt nu heel dicht bij, heb veel gemist. Haal al mijn motivatie voor school vooral bij mijn docente engels en het vooruitzicht vandaan. 
Met mijn gemoed toestand is het wat minder geweest maar dat begint weer te komen! Ben bezig een vakantie te plannen! De bach bloesem begint heel erg aan te slaan. De boelshit van me oren, laat ik voor wat het is en probber zoveel mogelijk ontspanning te zorgen! 

liefs, petra

----------


## becky

hey,

Ja, het gaat bergaf. Ik zie het niet echt zitten om heel erg veel bij men dr te gaan hoor. Veel zeg ik daar toch niet. 

Mijn docente weet eigenlijk niet hoe het nu echt gaat. Deze week ga ik er nog eens mee gaan praten. Weet nog niet of ik het wel zal zeggen hoe het nu echt is, of dat ik het ga nuanceren. Wil niet dat ze zich zorgen maakt. Dus weet het nog niet echt. 

Over therapie, ik weet dat dat het beste zou zijn voor mij, maar ik zie dit echt niet zitten. Momenteel weet ik niet echt veel meer, maja.

becky

----------


## becky

Vandaag terug naar de dokter ook al had ik totaal geen zin. Besluit van doktersbezoek: trazolan verder nemen en sipralexa afbouwen, want het werkt toch niet. Medicatie helpt niet tegen het onderliggende probleem zei hij en hij wilt dat ik bij een psych ga. Ik heb gezegd dat ik het aan het overwegen ben, maar dat ik nog niks besloten heb. Momenteel kan het mij ook niet zoveel schelen ze wat er nu allemaal gebeurt. Kvoel mij slecht, slechter dan voor ik mee al die klote pillen begon. Nu moet ik nog es gaan afbouwen ook. Kzal wel zien hoe het allemaal afloopt.

becky

----------


## MrB

Verslaafd raken aan antidepressiva's komt hellaas veel voor.
Wanneer je bij de dokter zit en je aangeeft een beetje depri te zijn krijg je tegenwoordig zonder al teveel moeite een antidepressiva voorgeschreven.
Iets wat ik echt te gek voor woorden vind. Ik ben daarom ook in veel gevallen voor een hele ander aanpak.
Als eerst moet je de oorzaken van je depressie aanpakken of vermijden. 
Bijvoorbeeld bepaalde problemen die je hebt, een verkeerde manier van denken (negatief, zelfmedeleiden), mensen in je leven die je een slecht gevoel bezorgen en je moet leren de kleine dingen in het leven te waarderen. Vaak is een depressie het gevolg van een verkeerde manier van denken, maar het kan ook komen doormiddel van tekorten in je voeding.
Daarom is het ook verstandig je voeding aanpassen of aan te vullen met natuurlijke supplementen. In veel gevallen zijn tekorten in de voeding medeoorzaak van een depressie. Zo kan een chronisch tekort aan bepaalde voedingsstoffen (vitamine B12, omega-3, L-tryptofaan) een depressie stimuleren.
Tevens zijn er ook natuurlijk antidepressive middelen die je zou kunnen gebruiken wanneer je een lichte terug val hebt bvb in de winter maanden.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Becky,

hoe gaat het nu met je???
Ik hoop écht dat het ondertussen al wat beter met je gaat!!!
Ik moest laatst ook iets innemen en ik had het gevoel dat het precies andersom werkte;dat het me niet hielp,maar het probleem juist nog erger maakte...ik dat verteld aan mijn dokter en die zei dat dat heel goed mogelijk was(stoppen en iets anders moeten nemen)...toen dacht ik aan die Trazolan van jou(waarvan je weet dat ik daar zo tegen ben) en vroeg haar of dat bij dat product of algemeen met anti-depressiva ook kon gebeuren(tegengestelde werking)en zij zei dat heel goed mogelijk kan zijn!!
Zou het niet kunnen dat je compleet het verkeerde krijgt voorgeschreven???
iedereen reageert anders op een bepaald a-depressivum en zij moet vaak een tijdje,samen met de patient,zoeken naar het juiste middel>is bij mij trouwens ook zo gegaan....heeft je dokter daar ook de tijd voor genomen of niet???
Hoop snel eens van je te horen,
dikke knuf Ag

----------


## becky

hoi

Ik ga dus naar een ander cgg. Ben nu al 2 keer geweest. Ik moet elke week 1 maal gaan. Ik neem nog altijd die trazolan, maar moet es een afspraak maken bij de psychiater van dat cgg en kijken wat hij ervan zegt. Ik voel mij nog steeds hetzelfde. Allé soms slechter, maar zeker niet beter. Ik zie wel hoe het allemaal verloopt. Momenteel kan het mij ook niet zoveel meer schelen. Ik moet mijn jaar mss opnieuw doen, dusja. Echt veel positieve dingen zijn er momenteel dus niet. Ik zie wel of die gesprekken in het cgg helpen en anders tja trek ik wel mijne plan. Het liefst van al zou ik totaal niks meer wil nemen, maar ik denk dat dit voorlopig geen optie is.

xxxx

----------


## Petra717

Hoi hoi,

Om het oorspronkelijke onderwerp maar even onder de loep te nemen. 
Namelijk het verslaafd raken aan anti depressiva's. 
Inderdaad wordt zonder moeite anti depressiva voorgeschreven, door vele huisartsen. 
Naar mijn mening is het lang niet altijd nodig om anti depressiva voor te schrijven, echter in toch best veel gevallen helaas wel.
Mijn vorige huisarts, was er zwaar van overtuigd dat anti depressiva's niet verslavend zijn. Ik vroeg me toen vaak af, wanneer er in zijn ogen sprake is van een verslaving?

Zelf ben ik noodgedwongen toch weer begonnen aan anti depressiva, echt blij ben ik er niet mee. Mijn mening over anti depressiva's zijn goed bekend bij mijn psychologe en huisarts. Hun houden hier wel rekening mee, wat ik erg fijn vind. Toch ben ik ergens toch bang om verslaafd te raken. 
Hopelijk heeft iemand tips om dit te voorkomen? 

Knuffel, 
petra





> Verslaafd raken aan antidepressiva's komt hellaas veel voor.
> Wanneer je bij de dokter zit en je aangeeft een beetje depri te zijn krijg je tegenwoordig zonder al teveel moeite een antidepressiva voorgeschreven.
> Iets wat ik echt te gek voor woorden vind. Ik ben daarom ook in veel gevallen voor een hele ander aanpak.
> Als eerst moet je de oorzaken van je depressie aanpakken of vermijden. 
> Bijvoorbeeld bepaalde problemen die je hebt, een verkeerde manier van denken (negatief, zelfmedeleiden), mensen in je leven die je een slecht gevoel bezorgen en je moet leren de kleine dingen in het leven te waarderen. Vaak is een depressie het gevolg van een verkeerde manier van denken, maar het kan ook komen doormiddel van tekorten in je voeding.
> Daarom is het ook verstandig je voeding aanpassen of aan te vullen met natuurlijke supplementen. In veel gevallen zijn tekorten in de voeding medeoorzaak van een depressie. Zo kan een chronisch tekort aan bepaalde voedingsstoffen (vitamine B12, omega-3, L-tryptofaan) een depressie stimuleren.
> Tevens zijn er ook natuurlijk antidepressive middelen die je zou kunnen gebruiken wanneer je een lichte terug val hebt bvb in de winter maanden.

----------

